# Cold smoking in a lined drum?



## inkjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Will be removing the MES40 from the table soon. Have not used it in 5 months, tired of it being in the way. Going to bury it in the back of the garage.  Have been using the BGE for cold smoking. But next time we smoke cheese we want to smoke 5 pounds of each of our favorite cheese....and we will need butter ad well. Egg won't hold all of it. Have 2 spare lined drums in addition to the one that is the UDS. Thinking I could mount several racks in the drum, hook the mailbox to the bottom and smoke away. Any harm in leaving the liner in....as long as I only cold smoke in it?


----------



## pawpaw16 (Jun 3, 2015)

Really got to be careful when cold smoking and it's surrounding materials used to be a smoker unit. I used to have a cold smoker made from 3 U-Hual moving boxes and the inside was lined with aluminum foil. I had my  A-maze-n Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) setting on top of a wire basket with a metal tray under it to catch any embers that might fall out.  Also had frozen bottles of water in a tray directly above the AMNPS to help keep smoke and air temperature down. Sometime would even use another frozen water bottle and simply lay the cheese, meat or whatever on top ot, to insure they remained cold during the smoking process. Had very good results doing it this way and No Problems arose. 

I now use a mini fridge with a PC tower next to it where the AMNPS is kept along with the frozen bottle/s of water.  And working on turning a working kegerator into a "Cold Smokin Keg"..

Check out this video:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-G9wKOhToI*

*I don't know what was in the drums and what the material used for the liner was of, so be just extremely and very cautious in your cold smoking attempts when using these drums ...*


----------

